# Cadet long service medal



## Black Watch

Situation:
I have been air cadet from feb.96 to sept.99 and Army cadet from sept. 99 to dec. 2002.

Question:

Do I qualify for any Cadet long service medal?


----------



## eliminator

Simple answer: Yes

I'm almost sure service time with other cadets count.

elim


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

You qualify for at least the Army Cadet Service Medal, possibly the Air cadet one too.


----------



## Sloaner

You would qualify for the Army Cadet long service medal as that was the uniform you were wearing when you crossed the threshold.  The CATOs indicate that you can only be awarded one Long service medal from any of the three elements, and subsequent bars.


----------



## Black Watch

I did 3 and a half years on each, and the CATO says that I must do 4 years in either service, witch I don't have :-\


----------



## Sloaner

The rules being applied currently account for service in any other cadet organization prior to your 4th year.  Since when you hit your 4th year of service you were in the army uniform, you would apply for the Army Cadet Service medal, and your time in the air side will count toward your Service medal.  I had this issue with a couple cadets last year who had been in either Sea or Air cadets prior to joining on the army side.


----------



## Black Watch

so you mean I could still apply for it?


----------



## sgt_mandal

yes. before we had it on the Air side, i knew someone who actually transferred to army just to get the blasted thing....


----------



## Sloaner

Any former cadet may apply for the medal from their respective element.  You will just have to get the CO of your old unit to complete the paperwork as they must verify the time spent in the CCM.


----------



## Black Watch

thanks to all


----------



## THEARMYGUY

Former members will have to pay a fee for their medal.  $10.00 I believe.  Correct me please if I'm wrong.  Any former member may apply.  The Army Cadet Service Medal was originally five years.  It has since been lowered to four with a clasp for every subsequent year. 

 Cheers!!!  


the army guy  :warstory:


----------



## medaid

Okay... my problem is this. My old CO is no longer around. He's gone and no info on his where abouts. So... no file for me either... what to do?


----------



## D. Nicholson

Just e-mail/phone your local League; 

contact info at www.armycadetleague.ca

We had someone apply thorugh our unit from 196X, the League just took their word.


----------



## THEARMYGUY

MedTech said:
			
		

> Okay... my problem is this. My old CO is no longer around. He's gone and no info on his where abouts. So... no file for me either... what to do?




OK first, as long as your unit is still around there should be a file on record. (Under 5 years ago as a cadet)  Second the new CO can fill it out.  Third if you contact the league directly they will most likely provide you with the medal.  At the very most you will have to pay the $10.00 fee.

Good luck and I hope you let us know how it went.

Cheers!!!   

the army guy   :warstory:


----------



## medaid

well I found my old DCO ( I've been outta Cadets for a LONG time now ) whose commanding a new squadron. Long story short, he'll order the medal for me  weee!!! I long last get my medal... which I cant wear... lol. Cheers to all who helped providing the info!


----------



## bwatch

The Army Guy said:
			
		

> Former members will have to pay a fee for their medal.  $10.00 I believe.  Correct me please if I'm wrong.  Any former member may apply.  The Army Cadet Service Medal was originally five years.  It has since been lowered to four with a clasp for every subsequent year.
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> the army guy  :warstory:



Yes, it's $10.00


----------



## stealthylizard

When did this Cadet medal start?  I was an Army cadet until 1996 and had never heard of such a thing until now.  The only ones we had that were regularly awarded were the Lord Strathcona Medal (lost mine years ago :crybaby, and the Legion Medal of Excellence.


----------



## condor888000

05 for Army(I think, could be wrong), 06 for Air.


----------



## JR84

What does the medal look like? I left the army cadets in 2002 and we didnt have that medal then. If someone could post a link that would be great. 

JR


----------



## cadettrooper

here's the Army Cadet LSM:
http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/aclsme.htm

And here's the Air Cadet LSM:
http://www.aircadetleague.com/News/press_release_110605_e.html


----------



## JR84

Thanks


----------



## reccecrewman

Just curious, I see there's one for the Army & Air cadets, but is there one for the Sea cadets as well? Seems kinda odd that the Army & Air cadets would have one and the senior branch wouldn't...........

Regards


----------



## Sloaner

Yes the Sea cadets also have their own service medal.  The whole service medal issue is being discussed quite actively on CadetNet as much as it has been here.


----------



## bwatch

I have a Cadet Service Medal and I put it on my Blue Blazer. I'm with the Black Watch Assocation, Pacific Branch in Vancouver.


----------



## GerryF

You wear it on your blue blazer?  Hmmm.
I just received mine.  I will be going to a memorial this summer at Valcartier and I wanted to bring it with me.  Do you think I could get away with wearing it, or just the bar on my suit?
I was going to suggest to the others going to the memorial that they try and apply for theirs and we could all wear them.


----------



## Neill McKay

GerryF said:
			
		

> You wear it on your blue blazer?  Hmmm.
> I just received mine.  I will be going to a memorial this summer at Valcartier and I wanted to bring it with me.  Do you think I could get away with wearing it, or just the bar on my suit?
> I was going to suggest to the others going to the memorial that they try and apply for theirs and we could all wear them.



There's nothing to stop a person wearing a cadet medal with civilian clothes, except that since it's not part of the Canadian Honours system it shouldn't be worn with medals that are.

Undress ribbons are not normally worn with civilian clothing -- just the full medal with ribbon, or sometimes the miniature.  It's commonly done with blazers but I don't think I've ever seen medals worn with a suit.


----------



## GerryF

Neil!
Thanks for the help.
Cheers!
Gerry


----------



## bwatch

If you are a member of a Regimental Association or a member of the Legon and on Parade, you can put your medels on the Blazer.



			
				GerryF said:
			
		

> Neil!
> Thanks for the help.
> Cheers!
> Gerry


----------



## GerryF

VanGary!
Thanks.
I am not a member of the Legion, never having served in the regs.
So, I guess I am out of luck.


----------



## bwatch

I would get a letter from all of the Cadet Units you where with and ask them to put down how much time you served on each letter. Then submit them to Capt. Knowlton.  Tell him that Kinsley said hello.  ;D



			
				Black Watch said:
			
		

> so you mean I could still apply for it?


----------



## bwatch

The Legon also has ex Reserve Force Members as well, you don't need Reg Force Service. As long as you have been in the Forces, Reg's or Reserve, you still can join the Legon.



			
				GerryF said:
			
		

> VanGary!
> Thanks.
> I am not a member of the Legion, never having served in the regs.
> So, I guess I am out of luck.


----------



## GerryF

Gary!
The closest I ever got was as an Ex Cadet NCO at Valcartier, although that was eventful.
If I can't wear it, so be it.
I may have another idea that could be worth exploring.
Thanks, by the way, for the forum thread on the BW site. It has facilitated a bunch of us to get back together after 35 years.  Some of us will be going to the memorial at Valcartier this summer, and more for the 35th anniversary next summer.  The forum has prompted us to seek each other out and reconnect.  It is because of you that this has occurred.  I think I can say thank you from all of us.


----------



## bwatch

My good Friend, you are so very welcome but I think the big thank you goes to Capt. Andy Kerr, the Black Watch Web Master who built the site.  

So I understand that the old haunt we use to go to after Parade nights is no longer, it was Bens. In all my life, I never thought that place would ever close. Another part of Montreal History is gone and same for Eatons.

I get back to Montreal every 5 to 6 years but this time I'm holding off till our 150 regimental anniversary which should be a packed house and the unit seems to be working hard at locating past members gone astray.



			
				GerryF said:
			
		

> Gary!
> The closest I ever got was as an Ex Cadet NCO at Valcartier, although that was eventful.
> If I can't wear it, so be it.
> I may have another idea that could be worth exploring.
> Thanks, by the way, for the forum thread on the BW site. It has facilitated a bunch of us to get back together after 35 years.  Some of us will be going to the memorial at Valcartier this summer, and more for the 35th anniversary next summer.  The forum has prompted us to seek each other out and reconnect.  It is because of you that this has occurred.  I think I can say thank you from all of us.


----------



## Neill McKay

bwatch said:
			
		

> If you are a member of a Regimental Association or a member of the Legon and on Parade, you can put your medels on the Blazer.



Just to clarify, you're talking about a Legion "uniform" blazer, right?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, you're talking about a Legion "uniform" blazer, right?



Commonly called Blues & Greys (blue blazer & grey trousers). It is not a Legion uniform per se, but a common form of dress for the Legion and other military associations. There's nothing 'uniform' about the blazer. It's just a blue blazer.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

bwatch said:
			
		

> The Legon also has ex Reserve Force Members as well, you don't need Reg Force Service. As long as you have been in the Forces, Reg's or Reserve, you still can join the Legon.



You don't even have to have served. Generally, anyone can join. If you served you're an Ordinary Member, if not, you're an Associate


----------



## GerryF

Thanks for the note.
I had a look at the Legion site and surprisingly, if you have served as a cadet for not less than three years, you can join as an associate member. 
This is a dilemma for most ex cadet that wish to join.  By the time you are ready to join, you will have been away from Cadets for a number of years.  I found out recently, when applying for the Army Cadet Service Medal, that I have to substantiate my service with my corps.  After five years, the corps destroys your records as a matter of course and you become invisible to them if the CO changes.  You can imagine tht after 34 years, I was like a ghost.  I don't think the current CO is even 34 yet.  Anyway, I had boxes of bits and pieces of my cadet life (six years of it) in the basement and went on a _proof-of-service _ safari.  A few certificates, photos, mess cards and a sereration slip from Valcartier were enough for them to award me the medal.  I will check with the Legion as to their document requirements.


----------



## marshall sl

I was a cadet with 72 Seaforth Highlanders of Canada in the 70's. I introduced myself to the present CO at the Reg dinner for Vimy Ridge last week. he told me all i have to do is send him an email with the dates of my service +$10.00 and he would authorize the medal. No big deal and seeing as there is a big reunion in Oct   maybe i will wear it there.


----------



## 1feral1

Does anyone have a pic of their LSM court mounted etc? I would be interested in seeing a close up, both sides if thats possible. Its nice to see that such  recognition is available to those worthy of it.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## rwgill

Wes,

Hopefully this will keep you satisfied until someone else posts a pic.  There is nothing on the back of the medal, except a place to have a name engraved.


----------



## 1feral1

I see, thanks.

From what I could find ther was only a computer enhanced view, and aother poor view of the real deal. I would like to see one court mounted on here. So anyone with a court mounted job done, please post it on here.

Thanks.


----------



## rwgill

The picture is the Army Cadet Service Medal.  There is also one for the Sea and Air Cadets.

You can see an Army Cadet Service Medal, mounted with the Royal Canadian Legion Medal of Excellence Medal here:

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l109/rwgill/IMG_2134.jpg

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l109/rwgill/IMG_2135.jpg


----------



## armyvern

Hmmm. Interesting.

Today I received a visit to my office at work ... requesting that I wear my DEU1As on 30 May ... and attend a parade where I will be presented my Army Cadet Long Service Medal.

 ???


----------



## gwp

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Interesting.
> Today I received a visit to my office at work ... requesting that I wear my DEU1As on 30 May ... and attend a parade where I will be presented my Army Cadet Long Service Medal.
> ???


Congratulations!  Wear it with pride on the occasion of presentation and keep it as a memento of the fun you had.


----------



## bwatch

GerryF said:
			
		

> You wear it on your blue blazer?  Hmmm.
> I just received mine.  I will be going to a memorial this summer at Valcartier and I wanted to bring it with me.  Do you think I could get away with wearing it, or just the bar on my suit?
> I was going to suggest to the others going to the memorial that they try and apply for theirs and we could all wear them.



Why not. I have never been told to remove it.


----------



## JMesh

bwatch said:
			
		

> Why not. I have never been told to remove it.



Legion dress regulations don't authorize its wear. They authorize the wearing of service orders, decorations and medals and of Legion medals. The only cadet medal they authorize is the RCL Medal of Excellence, as it is awarded by the RCL.

http://www.legion.ca/_PDF/Manuals/RitualandInsignia2011_e.pdf printed version pages 4-10 (PDF pages 9-12)

Also, your reply is to a post from 2008 and the poster has not logged into the site since 4 Aug 2009.


----------



## bwatch

It's not a Legion Blazer. It's my Black Watch Blazer and the Association doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## JMesh

bwatch said:
			
		

> It's not a Legion Blazer. It's my Black Watch Blazer and the Association doesn't seem to mind.



Seen. My bad.


----------



## bwatch

JMesh said:
			
		

> Seen. My bad.



It's OK, I forgive you


----------



## formercadet1029

Carcharodon Carcharias said:
			
		

> I see, thanks.
> 
> From what I could find ther was only a computer enhanced view, and aother poor view of the real deal. I would like to see one court mounted on here. So anyone with a court mounted job done, please post it on here.
> 
> Thanks.


This one is mine, court mounted.


----------



## Danjanou

GerryF said:
			
		

> Thanks for the note.
> I had a look at the Legion site and surprisingly, if you have served as a cadet for not less than three years, you can join as an associate member.
> This is a dilemma for most ex cadet that wish to join.  By the time you are ready to join, you will have been away from Cadets for a number of years.  I found out recently, when applying for the Army Cadet Service Medal, that I have to substantiate my service with my corps.  After five years, the corps destroys your records as a matter of course and you become invisible to them if the CO changes.  You can imagine tht after 34 years, I was like a ghost.  I don't think the current CO is even 34 yet.  Anyway, I had boxes of bits and pieces of my cadet life (six years of it) in the basement and went on a _proof-of-service _ safari.  A few certificates, photos, mess cards and a sereration slip from Valcartier were enough for them to award me the medal.  I will check with the Legion as to their document requirements.



Worse case you join as an Affiliate Member, no big difference and should you wish you could move up as it were to the executive if you wanted to.  Trust me most branches are hurting and mine would kill for some ex cadets  as oposed tot he "I'm here for th cheap beer brigade. " It would depend on the Branch as to what is being accepted as proof of service, there are guidleines but I've noted as in all things thay are open to interpretation.

After reading this maybe I should go and order my cadet bling too. It will look nice in the sock drwer beside my other bling. 8)


----------



## Rheostatic

GerryF said:
			
		

> Thanks for the note.
> I had a look at the Legion site and surprisingly, if you have served as a cadet for not less than three years, you can join as an associate member.
> This is a dilemma for most ex cadet that wish to join.  By the time you are ready to join, you will have been away from Cadets for a number of years.  I found out recently, when applying for the Army Cadet Service Medal, that I have to substantiate my service with my corps.  After five years, the corps destroys your records as a matter of course and you become invisible to them if the CO changes.  You can imagine tht after 34 years, I was like a ghost.  I don't think the current CO is even 34 yet.  Anyway, I had boxes of bits and pieces of my cadet life (six years of it) in the basement and went on a _proof-of-service _ safari.  A few certificates, photos, mess cards and a sereration slip from Valcartier were enough for them to award me the medal.  I will check with the Legion as to their document requirements.


This is why you should take your file with you when you retire.


----------



## bwatch

I should have taken my file had I known I could. They had a flood in our Cadet Office, I think it was a sprinkler head. Anyway, my file was all washed up. Most of the guys that where in the Cadets the same time as I was, went into the Battalion so they where able to vouch and so was the Cadet CO.


----------



## Neill McKay

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> This is why you should take your file with you when you retire.



The practice changes from time to time and this isn't always possible, but even when the unit has been required to retain the file for N years it has been acceptable to give releasing cadets a copy of the contents.  I'd suggest that any cadet ask for that, as a minimum.

Any cadets who served any time after about 2005 will have a record in Fortress (the cadet programme's database system) so for those cadets it will be possible to verify former service much more easily.


----------

